# sph m840



## 68niou1 (Jan 24, 2016)

NI have a Samsung sph m840 and it is stuck in upload mode. I didn't do anything to cause it but I did turn on the Android device manager under the "administrator" category in the settings. Help!!! First the Samsung logo popped up and just keeps going from white to blue to white....then I tried to soft reset/reboot it and it went into upload mode.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

http://forums.androidcentral.com/as...o-i-do-factory-reset-my-samsung-sph-m840.html
do what is shown in post #2.


----------

